# the quantity (sulkeissa)



## Gavril

Moippa,

Molemmat alla olevat ilmaukset voitaisiin ääntää englanniksi "a times b plus c", vaikka niiden arvo ei ole samaa:

1) a*b + c
2) a*(b + c)

Eron tekemiseksi sanotaan (ainakin Yhdysvalloissa),

1) "a times b plus c"
2) "a times *the quantity* 'b plus c'"

Miten yllä olevat ilmaukset äännetään yleisesti suomeksi?

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

Puolen vuosisadan takaa muistelisin, että se sanottiin "a kertaa suluissa b plus c". Saatan muistaa väärin ja nykyisin voi olla toisenlainen käytäntö. Toivottavasti nuoremmat kertovat.


----------



## sakvaka

Hakron esittämä tapa on edelleen se oikea. Eipä nuo asiat yleensä kauheasti muutu.


----------



## Spongiformi

There shouldn't be anything preventing from saying analogously (to English): _"a kertaa b:n ja c:n summa."_


----------

